# Britain's Got Talent



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

I didn't watch the previous series of this, but have got quite into this one! Who do you reckon is the favourite to win? I know Susan Boyle is the bookie's favourite, but who would you like to win? I think the dance groups are pretty good - I'd vote for Flawless currently. I reckon the reason why MG group didn't get through last night was because they already had two dance groups. 

I think on the whole the semi-final performances haven't been as good as the auditions for most acts. I liked the Latvian belly dancer - she was gorgeous! Stavros Flately are very funny. Can't remember who's still to perform - there was that little girl who 'cud have *darnced* all night', and the saxophonist (the one with an actual saxaphone!). Who else?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I didn't watch the previous series of this, but have got quite into this one! Who do you reckon is the favourite to win? I know Susan Boyle is the bookie's favourite, but who would you like to win? I think the dance groups are pretty good - I'd vote for Flawless currently. I reckon the reason why MG group didn't get through last night was because they already had two dance groups.
> 
> I think on the whole the semi-final performances haven't been as good as the auditions for most acts. I liked the Latvian belly dancer - she was gorgeous! Stavros Flately are very funny. Can't remember who's still to perform - there was that little girl who 'cud have *darnced* all night', and the saxophonist (the one with an actual saxaphone!). Who else?



not really seen it but i do like the sax fella as he is very good and also saw the stavros flatley thingy and they were funny. 

was the belly dancer a young pretty thing northerner???


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not really seen it but i do like the sax fella as he is very good and also saw the stavros flatley thingy and they were funny.
> 
> was the belly dancer a young pretty thing northerner???



Hubba hubba!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yPjv9211XY


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

I think Norhtener should be on it with his poetry, then I'd watch it and vote for him and Kate Bush singing the best poems.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hubba hubba!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yPjv9211XY



she has my vote!!!!!!!!!!!! phwwaaarrrrrrrrrr

she looks a bit like shakira (she was a singer from columbia did hips dont lie) *drools*

love the face on simon tho hahahahaha classic


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

you pervs! yeah she is hot lol

I like Flawless best so far!


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2009)

best so far for me is the young lad with the longg name that was on last night


----------



## aymes (May 27, 2009)

I like Flawless and Diversity but i think Diversity have the edge for me.


----------



## sofaraway (May 27, 2009)

I have been working nights but have caught up with some of the performances online. I like diversity and susan boyle so far.


----------



## sasha1 (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,
My favourite went it, it was Jamie the pizza deliveryman from wales...I so much wanted him to win.
Now I want the young lad,cant remember his name....having a senior moment..lol...He auditioned with A'int no sunshine...
Heidi


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

Nobody liked Nick Hell then? Uuuurgh! Gross! I thought it was a shame that the little black girl chose totally the wrong song ( she sang 'Superstar'), as she had a really good voice in the audition. Thought the flower arranger was especially poor, but thought the 'Barrow Boys' were very inventive!


----------



## sasha1 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nobody liked Nick Hell then? Uuuurgh! Gross! I thought it was a shame that the little black girl chose totally the wrong song ( she sang 'Superstar'), as she had a really good voice in the audition. Thought the flower arranger was especially poor, but thought the 'Barrow Boys' were very inventive!



Hi Northerner
Yes it was a shame for that lile lass, she was in the paper yesterday and had been told to sing that song, which she did'nt want to....I think on a programme like that the artists should choose what they want
Heidi


----------



## SacredHeart (May 27, 2009)

Stavros Flatley make me laugh SO much. I think I'd like them, or the guy with the REAL saxophone to win. That 12 year old boy grates on me - definite no on my account


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Stavros Flatley make me laugh SO much. I think I'd like them, or the guy with the REAL saxophone to win. That 12 year old boy grates on me - definite no on my account



Yes, they're funny! I'm presuming that the acts have all prepared something for the final ages ago - wonder what they'll dance to next?

Going back to the dance acts - they're good, but the other week I saw something called the World B-Boy Championships on the telly - hip hop/breakdancing type stuff (there may be a more 'modern' name for it!), and I must say that they would beat the BGT acts into a cocked hat -truly amazing moves!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2009)

Ooh! Who's on tonight? I suppose I'll find out in about 15 minutes! What about that Greg Pritchard - the male soprano? What a shock! Can't see him going through though. The more I think about it, the more I think Stavros Flatley might win it!


----------



## Einstein (May 28, 2009)

There is an advantage to not being able to watch TV I think... and I wonder if I haven't had a lucky escape from so many of these shows.

I am presuming this is on mainstream TV, BBC1 or 2 or ITV and not on one of the less mainstream, channels four or five for starters?

How humm, if it amuses the masses, who am I to comment 

Frank Lloyd Wright was certainly correct when he said 'TV is chewing gum for the eyes'. I agreed with it when I could listen to the Radio, it still holds true today.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

im rooting for the old breakdancer lol and the old man and his grandkid, that julian the saxophonist will be good , the funniest one tonight will be the bird who got her bits out the balesque one wonder what she has to offer tonight lol


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

we really should all vote for sugar free mind they dont match up to flawless and diversity


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Who's on tonight? I suppose I'll find out in about 15 minutes! What about that Greg Pritchard - the male soprano? What a shock! Can't see him going through though. The more I think about it, the more I think Stavros Flatley might win it!



NOOOOOO that is sooooo wrong on so many levels


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

lol lol they are the act that made me laff the most so far , altho the old breakdancer is a close second


----------



## sofaraway (May 29, 2009)

So tonight is the last one of the semi's I think it should be good, the young guy with the high pitched voice, that family singing group, the street dancing boy
who else haven't we seen yet?


----------

